# FF - if your temp goes below coverline after O?



## biliboi2

Is it a bad sign?


----------



## hayley_m

how many days after ovulation??


----------



## momto2grls

I don't think it necessarily means that you're out. I've seen charts where there's a pretty noticeable dip after OV and the results can still mean a BFP. If the temp dips down just for the day and then go back up the next, that's a good sign. But if it continues to stay down, then I'm sure you know that this usually means AF will rear her ugly head. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## LittleOnes

If its the day before or day you expect AF then it it is almost always a sign that AF is on her witchy way. If before that it doesn't often mean too much. Temp drops in general can be random temp fluctuations, mid tww estrogen surges (very common), "implantation dips", and other thing. Whether its below the coverline doesn't make a great deal of difference - the coverline does not have any physiological significance, but is more like a helpful tool to distinguish between pre- and post-ov temps. 

Good luck!


----------



## SLH

How many DPO are you? If you are close to AF and your temperatures go down, then you will get your period. If in the middle of your luteal phase your temperature goes way down and then back up and higher then the previous temps after ovulation, then that's a sign of implantation.


----------



## pichi

i had one dip at 5dpo that went below my coverline... turned out to be my Implantation dip ;)


----------



## biliboi2

Aww thanks ladies! Here's my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333107/?i=4445888&


----------



## 4everinlove

Can I join in here? I had the same thing happen. My temp dipped below my coverline for 2 days then shot back up higher than before... but the first day it dropped I started spotting to what is now what I thought was a light ad. But like I sad temps we're down for 2 days then way up?


----------



## pichi

biliboi2 is it possible that you've not actually ovulated yet?

4everinlove that sound's promising - especially with a slight bit of spotting


----------



## SLH

Why are the last two dots white? Have you been taking your temperature at the right times?


----------



## biliboi2

Took them slightly later today and yest.


----------



## biliboi2

Aww FF has now taken my crosshairs off! grr


----------



## mrsine

Yeah looks like you haven't ovulated yet. You can google temperature adjuster to adjust the temp for the actual time you wake up


----------

